# Futaba 3PK Spektrum with Schulze UF-75 ESC



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Works great and following the instructions Spektrum supplied are no problem. You need to set the Futaba radio up in PPM mode like the instruction tell you and the Schulze U-Force 75 that is the finest 1/10th scale electronic speed control made in the world chimes right up.

Can't wait to track test it. It appears to be faster than the Futaba HRS that I converted from.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah. I just got my Spektrum yesterday for my 3PK but haven't had a chance to try it. Maybe the weather will be nice enough this weekend to give it a run.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

hmm any info on the Schulze UF-75 ESC 
never heard of that one before.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Get the dremel out to modify the cover over the module for the antenna to fit and have access to the binding button.

Also don't forget to set the radio to PPM mode with the Spektrum.

As far as Schulze U-Force 75 ESC is the finest ESC in the world for 1/10th scale. Check the other threads for more info about it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, had to do that to mine... but was able to get to the binding button without grinding. Since binding only has to be done once I most likely would have done the binding with the cover off and then covered it up.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

I was afraid the cover might push the binding button when I did not want it to, so I trimed the cover around it.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Im with you on that>>>it looks like a tight fit>>>In fact Im going to try to buy a spare cover from futaba...I hate grinding stuff like that...I wish horizon would have just placed the button/antenna more on center.. It looks like a complete afterthought on the 3PK.IMHO... But still cant wait to try mine out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Kenwood
I just used a round stone at about 25,000 rpm in the dremel that cuts it about the right size of the antenna base on the module and trim a little for the button. It is not that big a deal. Really!


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah I did that>>>But the cheezy futaba gold paint kind of flaked around the grinds...I cleaned it up and it looks good now>>>but still had horizon actually MADE THE MODULE for futaba 3PK the buttons and antenna 1/4" inward where there is already a factory hole..


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Race track testing was flawless, but there was 1 1/8th scale gas racer that had a module go bad according to him. Out of around 100 racers with about 40 of them using Spektrum and only 1 bad Spektrum module out of those, I think it is to be expected. There was probably 3 or 4 of the other 60 non Spektrum users having TX/RX problems along with the usual radio frequency conflicts amongst them that did not happen with the Spektrum group.

I love my Spektrum! 

PS. I seen a brand new black 3PK a guy bought that had the hole in the top cover plate already big enough for the antenna and binding button. I am sure Futaba will sell anybody a new cover with the bigger hole in the right color.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

erock1331 said:


> hmm any info on the Schulze UF-75 ESC
> never heard of that one before.


Perhaps you should check out the forum sponsor as well.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Erock... the Schluze don't work with 4 cells... Probably why you as a oval guy have never heard of it...


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

My Schulze UF 75 works great with my 2 cell!

2 li-po cells! LOL!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah? Hmm... to bad they wouldn't work wth just ONE lipo cell... then maybe us Oval guys would jump on the Lipo band wagon... and buy a Schulze UF-75...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I bet it would work if you used a receiver pack.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Ya think so? I've never really attempted to run any non-4 cell ESC with just 4 cells... I guess some day I'll have to try. Generaly speaking, more and more people running 4 cell oval are running receiver packs anyway... I haven't yet, but I'm about ready to... So if it's really just about supplying the BEC voltage, then well maybe we could try some things like that.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, it just about the voltage required to run the electronics of the ESC. Consider that most common electronics (silicone based) require 5v to run and we can see why more then 4-cells are required. More "modern" electronics only require 3.2 volts or even less.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Back to the thread subject!

After a weekend of racing it was great to not have to worry about the pin board and if somebody is on my channel!

Thumbs up to Spektrum!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I didn't think we were off topic as the subject has Schulze UF-75 ESC in it we were discussing the Schulze UF-75 ESC ?!?!?


----------



## wall2wall (Sep 12, 2004)

has anyone used the spektrum with the 3pj yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Got my Spektrum last week. Binding was fairly easy. Did it on my first try. I just made sure my battery pack for the 3PK was fully charged...11.2v+. I have Keyence V Zero Extreme and didn't have any problem. One thing I noticed was the steering servo needs to be re-centered or you will have to use the subtrim to fix it. I was using a standard 3001. I will try digital servo next weekend and will report the result. I have it on my Hyperdrive SSE Pro2 in the high-banks of BMS with 4-cells.


----------

